# biggest popular heart



## truecountry (Apr 15, 2009)

i was cutting logs today and run into this one ,,,,,this is the biggest heart of popular ive ever seen for the dia size of log 12" heart 14 in dai log,, most are golf ball ,soft ball size .. is this a hybrid or a fluke


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

That wood is going to be junk. PM me and I'll give you a mailing addy and you can send it to me for proper disposal............


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

It looks like an infection. There appears to be a heart in the middle that is not to big and then discoloration outside of it to the dark black ring. I had an oak with wetwood(bacterial infecton) that had that strong black ring with discoloration inside of it.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

What does the other end look like? It apears to be a off center heart, which would indicate it grew on a hill or a steep angle. 

Dont realy see anything wrong though as I have cut numerous dark colored poplars and the wood was fine.


----------



## truecountry (Apr 15, 2009)

the other end was butt cut and muddy but im guessing it looks the same it was a 14' 8" log i cut into 2 - 7' 4" and small end was same..i was just commenting on how big the heart was .. i havent been at this saw mill but 1 1/2 years and remeber i just started cutting cause of job cut backs and really wanted to learn more about the loader and now im tryying to learn about the wood


----------

